# problema con mysql(solucionado)

## Pionerito

tengo instalado en mi pc, php y le di soporte para  mysql pero lo que sucede es lo siguiente al querer arrancar el servicio me da este error

/etc/init.d/mysql start

 * Service mysql starting

 MySQL NOT started (0)                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  mysql failed to startLast edited by Pionerito on Fri Feb 06, 2009 2:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> tengo instalado en mi pc, php y le di soporte para  mysql pero lo que sucede es lo siguiente al querer arrancar el servicio me da este error
> 
> /etc/init.d/mysql start
> 
>  * Service mysql starting
> ...

 

Revisa los logs, no da muchas pistas lo que te dice a primera vista, al menos a mi nunca me ha pasado y no tengo ni idea de porque no se inicia, pero en /var/log/mysql/ revisa y anotalo aquí para ver si es algo en lo que pueda ayudarte.

Configuraste algo de /etc/mysql/?? como el bind_address por ejemplo

De momento te dejo mis flags activas de esos programas que funcionan bien para mi:

- MySQL: berkdb perl ssl

- PHP: bcmath berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl force-cgi-redirect gd gdbm iconv imap ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre pic readline reflection session sockets spl ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml xsl zip zlib

----------

## esteban_conde

Corre mysql_install_db desde la consola y mira los mensajes de error y las propuestas que te hace, son muy instructivas.

----------

## demostenes

Como ya te ha dicho esteban_conde te falta completar un pequeño paso: configurar mysql. Te dejo enlace al manual:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/mysql-howto.xml

en el que puedes ver que has de hacer.

```
# emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-[version]
```

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> Como ya te ha dicho esteban_conde te falta completar un pequeño paso: configurar mysql. Te dejo enlace al manual:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/mysql-howto.xml
> 
> en el que puedes ver que has de hacer.
> ...

 

Que raro, a mi mysql siempre me ha funcionado "a la debian" después de instalar a iniciar el servicio y listo. Pero bueno, yo también leí el manual, nunca había visto esto:

```
LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE '/ruta/al/archivo' INTO TABLE tabla;
```

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Corre mysql_install_db desde la consola y mira los mensajes de error y las propuestas que te hace, son muy instructivas.

 

mysql_install_db

Installing MySQL system tables...

090205 13:39:38 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090205 13:39:38 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

OK

Filling help tables...

090205 13:39:39 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090205 13:39:39 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

OK

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy

support-files/mysql.server to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !

To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h Server password 'new-password'

Alternatively you can run:

/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation

which will also give you the option of removing the test

databases and anonymous user created by default.  This is

strongly recommended for production servers.

See the manual for more instructions.

You can start the MySQL daemon with:

cd /usr ; /usr/bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with mysql-test-run.pl

cd mysql-test ; perl mysql-test-run.pl

Please report any problems with the /usr/bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at

http://www.mysql.com

Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at http://shop.mysql.com

----------

## Pionerito

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *demostenes wrote:*   Como ya te ha dicho esteban_conde te falta completar un pequeño paso: configurar mysql. Te dejo enlace al manual:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/mysql-howto.xml
> 
> en el que puedes ver que has de hacer.
> ...

 

a mi me funcionaba mysql pero hace dos dias que no quiere arrancar....

emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1

Configuring pkg...

 * You have already a MySQL database in place.

 * (///var/lib/mysql/*)

 * Please rename or delete it if you wish to replace it.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3415:  Called mysql_pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3089:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "MySQL database already exists!";

 *  The die message:

 *   MySQL database already exists!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/db/pkg/'

 *

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> die "MySQL database already exists!"; 

 

Pues creo que quiere decir que no puede instalar las bases de datos de nuevo mientras estas existan en /var/lib/mysql/* si no has creado ninguna habra puesto las de prueba test, mysql y creo que nada mas.

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # ls -l /var/lib/mysql
> 
> total 640
> 
> drwx------ 2 mysql root    4096 feb  5 09:08 mysql
> ...

  corre ese comando a ver que te sale a ti, por otra parte si no estas muy puesto en mysql existe webmin que es un programa para administrar via web desde http://127.0.0.1:10000 tanto bases de datos como servidores web y más.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   die "MySQL database already exists!";  
> 
> Pues creo que quiere decir que no puede instalar las bases de datos de nuevo mientras estas existan en /var/lib/mysql/* si no has creado ninguna habra puesto las de prueba test, mysql y creo que nada mas.
> 
>  *Quote:*   mimaquina esteban # ls -l /var/lib/mysql
> ...

 

ls -l /var/lib/mysql

total 24760

drwx------ 2 mysql mysql    12288 Jan 29 15:18 etica

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 Feb  5 14:23 ib_logfile0

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 Nov 18 11:10 ib_logfile1

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 10485760 Feb  4 23:56 ibdata1

drwx------ 2 mysql root      4096 Nov 18 01:18 mysql

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    15064 Nov 18 01:18 mysqld-bin.000001

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   620552 Nov 18 01:18 mysqld-bin.000002

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   997914 Nov 19 21:54 mysqld-bin.000003

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    11360 Nov 20 21:01 mysqld-bin.000004

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Nov 22 22:13 mysqld-bin.000005

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Nov 25 13:21 mysqld-bin.000006

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Nov 27 01:01 mysqld-bin.000007

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Nov 27 01:02 mysqld-bin.000008

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Nov 27 13:13 mysqld-bin.000009

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec  1 20:32 mysqld-bin.000010

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec  3 13:44 mysqld-bin.000011

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec  3 14:51 mysqld-bin.000012

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Dec  6 22:50 mysqld-bin.000013

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec  6 22:51 mysqld-bin.000014

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     1910 Dec  8 12:00 mysqld-bin.000015

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec 11 11:22 mysqld-bin.000016

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Dec 12 12:20 mysqld-bin.000017

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Dec 12 12:34 mysqld-bin.000018

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Dec 12 22:22 mysqld-bin.000019

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec 13 14:01 mysqld-bin.000020

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     8246 Dec 15 21:53 mysqld-bin.000021

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec 17 14:57 mysqld-bin.000022

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec 18 23:26 mysqld-bin.000023

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Dec 19 20:26 mysqld-bin.000024

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan  6 11:47 mysqld-bin.000025

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 10 23:41 mysqld-bin.000026

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 14 11:12 mysqld-bin.000027

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 16 00:29 mysqld-bin.000028

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Jan 18 16:21 mysqld-bin.000029

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 18 16:22 mysqld-bin.000030

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Jan 18 17:30 mysqld-bin.000031

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 18 17:31 mysqld-bin.000032

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Jan 19 16:32 mysqld-bin.000033

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Jan 19 21:28 mysqld-bin.000034

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 19 21:29 mysqld-bin.000035

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 19 21:45 mysqld-bin.000036

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 21 00:49 mysqld-bin.000037

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Jan 21 01:36 mysqld-bin.000038

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      117 Jan 26 22:58 mysqld-bin.000039

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   556152 Jan 30 12:46 mysqld-bin.000040

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    13098 Feb  4 03:26 mysqld-bin.000041

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     2273 Feb  4 03:14 mysqld-bin.000042

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   620552 Feb  4 03:14 mysqld-bin.000043

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     2273 Feb  4 03:25 mysqld-bin.000044

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   620552 Feb  4 03:25 mysqld-bin.000045

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Feb  4 03:26 mysqld-bin.000046

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     2273 Feb  5 13:39 mysqld-bin.000047

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   625410 Feb  5 13:39 mysqld-bin.000048

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 Feb  5 14:23 mysqld-bin.000049

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql      980 Feb  5 14:23 mysqld-bin.index

drwx------ 2 mysql mysql    12288 Nov 18 20:36 soporte

drwx------ 2 mysql mysql    12288 Nov 18 11:17 tesis

drwx------ 2 mysql root      4096 Nov 18 01:18 test

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Tienes añadida mysql al runlevel default?

Es que si te ha funcionado antes es muy raro que no funcione ahora.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Tienes añadida mysql al runlevel default?
> 
> Es que si te ha funcionado antes es muy raro que no funcione ahora.

 

No se de que forma pero mysql empezo a funcionar, pudo ser que borre un joomla que tenia montado en mi pc, en realidad no estoy seguro de porque se arreglo....gracias a todos

----------

